# Wall Magnets to hold your knives and sharpeners and other metal tools such as shears etc... Good or



## le francais (Sep 9, 2011)

Everyone seems to have very mixed opinions on this. I don't really want to buy one of those wood holder things since I only own two knives, a big Chef's Knife and a smaller one as well as the sharpener and some shears. Other than that most of my kitchen tools are also stainless steel.

I was wondering whether I should put one of those magnet wall things in my kitchen to hold all these tools, is that a good idea? Or will it damage by knifes and tools in the long run?

What are my options? Thanks!


----------



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

My personal view is that if you have enough manual dexterity to use a knife safely, you have enough manual dexterity to put it on a magnetic holder and take it off again without damaging the blade.  Others disagree.  

For me, the critical benefit of a magnetic wall holder is that I always know where a knife is: when it's not in use on the chopping board, it should be back on the holder, and I can check easily that it hasn't disappeared into the clutter.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

Look up "rare earth magnets"

They are extremely strong magnets. You can put something soft over the magnet. A very tiny magnet will hold up a huge cleaver.

Magnetic knife holder keeps the knife dry to prevent rust. It saves time that you don't have to aim for that tiny slot.

dcarch


----------



## le francais (Sep 9, 2011)

Can anyone recommend some good racks?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

With just two knives I don't think I'd bother.

For most home cooks, the benefit of a magnetic holder is that it keeps the edges from banging together in a drawer (as well as having the knives handy). But you can get wooden knife racks that lie, horizontally, in that drawer. Keep your knives in it. The rest of the utensils won't get damaged by being kept in such a drawer.

Later, as your knife collection grows (and it will---at a minimum you should have a paring knife and a utility knife as well as the chef's knives) you can worry about magnetic hangers.


----------



## le francais (Sep 9, 2011)

Unfortunately I only have one drawer and that's where I keep my cutlery. I'm building a new kitchen but it will be kinda small.


----------



## dhruan (Dec 29, 2011)

Couldn't imagine living without one. If positioned right it makes any knife related procedure easier and safer (just below eye level right by the cutting board).

Also, as others have stated it helps keep the blades safe from harm, ie. dry and not banging to other implements.

I am currently looking for one that would come with a plastic contact surface (does not scuff the blades).


----------



## le francais (Sep 9, 2011)

If anyone has any recommendations for such magnets that'd be great.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Check out Lee Valley (www.levalley.com) they stock rare earth magnets as well as magnetic strips AND a wood bar with magnets imbedded in it.

Me? I have some cheap magnetic strips from Ikea at both home and at work. As far as I am concerned it is the only way to go. You can rig up a drawer with wood or plastic dividers for each of your knives, which does work well, but eventually crud and crumbs will get in there.


----------

